

Opensource Bug Tracking System - ashitvora

Hi,<p>I am developing an open source bug tracking system. I have recently started working on it.<p>I am using PHP on server side (no framework). jQuery on client side (If you are joining and prefer naked javascript or any other framework, I am fine with that). I am planning to use MongoDB.<p>Anybody willing to be a part of open source project?<p>GitHub URL: http://github.com/ashitvora/BugTrackr<p>This is more of a learning project.
I don't expect you to be an expert but dedicated and enthusiastic.<p>If interested, get in touch with me on Twitter @ashitvora
======
ecaron
What bug tracking systems are you basing your concept on? I'd love to know
what you've not found in other systems that you are wanting in yours. Knowing,
explaining and the demonstrating the differentiators is often the foundation
for getting a new project off the ground in a niche where there's plenty of
competition (e.g. Chrome).

~~~
ashitvora
I have so far used JIRA and Trac. I don't like the UI and User Experience.
JIRA seems very cluttered. Plus the provide integration of Subversion and
other version control systems in it which I myself have never really used.

I wanna make something simple and easy to use. Plus, this is a sort of
learning project and I would like to experiment newer technologies like HTML5,
MongoDB, etc.. in it.

